# Poo Stains on Bumgenius



## indy and lara

Hi there

we have been using BG nappies with Emma but a few now have wee poo stains along the inside leg elastic. Any tips how to get them out? 

This might sound awful but at the end of the day, we know they are clean and washed so if I can't get the stains out we will cope, but just wondered if anyone had managed to get similar stains out!

Lesley


----------



## Vici

My BG organics have a couple of little stains on and they are the only nappy i have that i can't get stains out of!! I haven't sunned them tho as we've had no sun!!


----------



## sezzlebum

what is this thing you call the .... sun?


----------



## thelilbump

I only ever had little marks but using white vinegar in the wash seemed to do the trick


----------



## Vici

thelilbump said:


> I only ever had little marks but using white vinegar in the wash seemed to do the trick

How much do you put in? I trued but to no avail :)


----------



## Mary Jo

vanish whips them off. I get them every time, AE seems to love pooing in BG. 

I put white vinegar in each wash but makes no difference to stainages.


----------



## Vici

I've used vanish and napisan but to no avail :(


----------



## indy and lara

Thank you everyone! Got a load on just now with a dot of vanish on the offending nappies!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Vici said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> I only ever had little marks but using white vinegar in the wash seemed to do the trick
> 
> How much do you put in? I trued but to no avail :)Click to expand...

just a small cap full. Use your dash of deteregent as normal then add the WV when you would normally add softener to a regular wash


----------



## princessellie

where do u get white vinegar from? i looked in asda yesterday but they didnt have any?

x


----------



## thelilbump

any supermarket ellie, or home bargains sell it in with a squirty bottle in their cleaning stuff x


----------



## princessellie

right will have to have a look in home and bargain then cos i looked in our big asda and they had white wine vinegar but i wasnt sure it was the right thing?

x


----------



## Mary Jo

It might be labelled distilled vinegar. I got mine from Tesco, it's very cheap. Was on the bottom shelf of the vinegars.


----------



## Blob

Have you tried using some bicarbonate of soda??? Thats meant to help too...


----------



## princessellie

apparently u should never use bicarb of soda if ur nappies are fleece as it can block them up even more :wacko:

x


----------



## thelilbump

ellie; it's in a clear bottle, one with a trigger, with like a white green label, it was about 79p or something x


----------



## princessellie

is it called white vinegar? or something else?

x


----------



## thelilbump

just white vinegar cleaning solution i think, i'll try n remember to check later x


----------



## princessellie

alrighty, will have a look tomorrow, ta babes

x


----------



## saraendepity

you see now is the time to start taking your nappies to the tanning salon with you ladies !!!! :rofl: we actually had sun today but it was waaaay too cold to put them on the line to dry :hissy: and i think they would have been crispy with the cold by the time i went to get them !!!!LOL


----------



## Shifter

I relied on good old sunshine over the summer to get stains out. Now that we're on solids Jack's poos are solid too so we don't get those epic poo explosions that stain. Will still be glad to get them out in the sun in spring though, as the inserts still go kind of greyish with use.


----------



## Mary Jo

does the sun clear up the inserts, too? I didn't realise how discoloured mine had got till I dug out the new small inserts that came with them to boost with, and they looked quite different. we don't have access to drying outdoors, but we have some sunny windows, so might try that in the summer. if that doesn't work, I'll have to take a trip to my mum's, or send the stained nappies up to her, for hanging out. I didn't want to rub Vanish into the inserts because I figured it would take a LOT of rinsing out and if I didn't do it properly it would contribute to the stink issue (which I don't have but am expecting).


----------



## Shifter

Mary Jo said:


> does the sun clear up the inserts, too?

Yep :thumbup:

Mine are looking quite grey and miserable atm. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## Blob

You obviously get more sun than we do here :sulk:


----------

